# Hello hello



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello every one, nice to meet you.

Right so I'm obviously new to the forum. And I'm on the verge of buying my first TT.
Might need some advice. 
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Harrybeer, Welcome to the TTF...
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm looking as a 02 225 on 74k.
Cam is due 
And there needs front and rear suspension arms.
Spoke to the local vw garage and they reckon it's £700 worth of work.
Nice car spotless outside and only inside issue is the drivers bolster has the getting in and out marks.
It's got Bose witch I like. 
Harry


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Harry, welcome


----------



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi guys
If I ended up with one without the Bose system would that make much of a difference with the system. And if so what would the best thing to do about the lack of the bose?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Harrybeer said:


> Hi guys
> If I ended up with one without the Bose system would that make much of a difference with the system. And if so what would the best thing to do about the lack of the bose?


Hi, Most say Bose is not worth bothering about.
Hoggy.


----------



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

Is any one aware of any trade tts available in the south west?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

And no sorry

J
xx


----------



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi guys 
Have just put a deposit down on a mk1 tt 225.
Can't wait to pick it up!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

woohoo!

J
xx


----------



## Hurstyv6 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello!


----------



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

Ahhhh can't pick the Tt up till Monday night/Tuesday, I want in know haha


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along


----------



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

GOT IT!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Harrybeer said:


> GOT IT!!


Photos


----------



## Harrybeer (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll get some more in the daylight


----------

